# Oldest Around, Solo, Non-Stop



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone following Dr. Stanley Paris? Cool boat! Dr. Stanley Paris ? Kiwi Spirit, a custom designed 63-foot yacht

I wish him luck.

Ralph


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Very big, very complicated boat. I remember another old timer recently trying to do the same thing, in another big and complicated boat, only to turn around and go back due to various failures and injuries. But I wish him all the best!
If I had his money I would go on a simple, well made boat, like a Morris 36 Justine. Simplicity and conservative design just can't be beat.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to agree, why such a big boat? Seems to me to just be asking for trouble. If it were me I would go no larger than something I could single hand without the assistance of electronic devices. Perhaps not as simple as the Morris Justine. What does a guy need with that much boat alone? 

Guess he is buying it for "stage three" time with his family.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, but he is trying to beat "the existing 150 day 6 hour record set by Dodge Morgan in 1986".

Ralph


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

krisscross said:


> Very big, very complicated boat. I remember another old timer recently trying to do the same thing, in another big and complicated boat, only to turn around and go back due to various failures and injuries. But I wish him all the best!
> If I had his money I would go on a simple, well made boat, like a Morris 36 Justine. Simplicity and conservative design just can't be beat.


You mean like Jessica Watson on her S&S 34 Vs Abby Sunderland on her Open 40?

Yeah, I hear you.

Ralph


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't realize that he was going for a second attempt after he abandoned the first one. I think he is the guy crisscross is talking about. Circumnavigation Abandoned, but Kiwi Spirit Endures | Maine
I watched him leave from the city docks here in St Augustine the first time around and had seen kiwi spirit at his home dock recently. Complicated boat doesn't even begin to describe it. Hopefully he will have better luck this time.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

krisscross said:


> Very big, very complicated boat. I remember another old timer recently trying to do the same thing, in another big and complicated boat, only to turn around and go back due to various failures and injuries. But I wish him all the best!


You're probably thinking of Paris' failed first attempt, last year...

Hope he rigs a preventer, and has a lighter touch on the electric winch control buttons, this time around...












Hope he makes it this time, but takes one day longer than Dodge Morgan did... 

And I'm sorry, but the notion that an epoxy boat costing close to $3 million represents a _"COMPLETELY GREEN"_ endeavor - simply because he's not burning any fuel underway - is laughable...


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Why do people living in Washington State drive Ferraris that can go from 0 to 200mph in 8.5 seconds in a speed limit of 70mph?

Why does Queen Elizabeth live in a house with over 700 rooms?

Why would one pay $630000 for a bottle of single malt?

Why would an African leader in Zaire charter an Air France Concorde to fetch him from his home and take him to a dentist in Paris?

Why would someone pay Kylie Minogue US$4.4m for a 60-minute musical performance? (I mean, Kylie Minogue ferkrisake???)

Because they can.

The more important question to me: Why the heck would anyone want to sail 27000nm non-stop? I just don't get that.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yes, it IS the same old dude...
He has grit, I give him that, but he does not seem to be learning from his lessons. He has another grossly over-contraptionalized boat that is definitely going to be a handful for him to handle in a blow. And again, no shake-down sea trial for his boat.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> Hope he makes it this time, but takes one day longer than Dodge Morgan did...
> 
> And I'm sorry, but the notion that an epoxy boat costing close to $3 million represents a _"COMPLETELY GREEN"_ endeavor - simply because he's not burning any fuel underway - is laughable...


Not sure what your point is about the Green endeavor? BTW, it's not like Dodge Morgan was on a tight budget...

From Dodge Morgan, first American to circumnavigate globe alone, dies at 78 -

"He commissioned renowned naval architect Ted Hood to design American Promise, a rugged, $1.5 million vessel made virtually unsinkable with watertight compartments and submarine-esque doors. Mr. Morgan armed his single-masted sailboat with the latest in high-tech gear, and he avoided the need for repairs by outfitting it with two of everything: two sets of sails, two rudders, two satellite navigational systems and two machines to convert salt water into fresh water. "

Hey, racing around the world ain't cheap.

Anyway, records are made to be broken, so let's wish the new challenger all the best.

Ralph


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

krisscross said:


> Oh yes, it IS the same old dude...
> He has grit, I give him that, but he does not seem to be learning from his lessons. He has another grossly over-contraptionalized boat that is definitely going to be a handful for him to handle in a blow. And again, no shake-down sea trial for his boat.


He is well on his way, so no problems yet.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

RTB said:


> Not sure what your point is about the Green endeavor? BTW, it's not like Dodge Morgan was on a tight budget...
> 
> From Dodge Morgan, first American to circumnavigate globe alone, dies at 78 -
> 
> ...


The budget has little to do with it, I just think given the amount of petro-chemicals involved, and hydrocarbons burned in the construction of a 58-foot epoxy and carbon fiber yacht, high tech laminate sails, etc, projects like this are far from being truly "Green"...

I think he's also seriously handicapping himself by trying to avoid the use of propane for cooking, or any other type of fuel... It certainly proved to be a problem on his first attempt, having to generate electricity to prepare hot meals or drinks... He had to average 9 knots for his hydrogenerators to keep up with the electrical demands of the boat, anything less than that for any prolonged period of time, and he couldn't cook... Seems pretty dumb, to me...

Paris is a very impressive guy who has accomplished a great deal in his life, no question... But some who have followed this project closely question his tendency to have left so much of the prep of the boat in the hands of others, quite the opposite of the approach taken by Dodge Morgan (his book AMERICAN PROMISE is a surprisingly good read, btw) Some of his problems on his first attempt seem to have revealed a lack of familiarity with certain aspects of the boat and how she needed to be sailed, hopefully he's a bit more acquainted with her by now...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

krisscross said:


> Oh yes, it IS the same old dude...
> He has grit, I give him that, but he does not seem to be learning from his lessons. He has another grossly over-contraptionalized boat that is definitely going to be a handful for him to handle in a blow. And again, no shake-down sea trial for his boat.


I think the 1,200 mile trip from New England down to St Augustine was his shake-down...

2 of his very expensive Watt & Sea hydrogenerators bit the dust on that trip... Hopefully their replacements will make it a bit deeper into the next 27,000 miles...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish him well but like others have said the boat is just too big too new and too complicated. 

I followed Jeanne Socrates on her engineless circumnavigation. She had a near stock 38 footer and sailed it fairly conservatively. Even so she was pushed at times to stay in front of her breakages. The windvane helped her out more than once.


----------



## joyinPNW (Jan 7, 2013)

We were in Florida just a week before he departed and went out of our way to travel to St. Augustine to get a glimpse of the boat, which, as it turns out, was not at a public dock. We had to do some interesting walks to get near enough to see it. I'm excited for his attempt and wish him all the best--I think he's raised quite a bit of money for the Foundation for Physical Therapy. His abilities are unquestionable but the boat, well, let's hope she's as strong as he is!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

krisscross said:


> Very big, very complicated boat. I remember another old timer recently trying to do the same thing, in another big and complicated boat, only to turn around and go back due to various failures and injuries. But I wish him all the best!
> If I had his money I would go on a simple, well made boat, like a Morris 36 Justine. Simplicity and conservative design just can't be beat.


I think you'd be hard pressed to carry the stores and spares needed for a non-stop circumnavigation on a 36 foot boat. Sir Francis Chichester's gin alone would have required more space than any 36 footer could offer.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

capta said:


> I think you'd be hard pressed to carry the stores and spares needed for a non-stop circumnavigation on a 36 foot boat. Sir Francis Chichester's gin alone would have required more space than any 36 footer could offer.


Well, people like Jon Sanders and Jessica Watson have managed to do so on their 34-footers... Main issue for a guy like Paris, is that a Morris Justine ain't gonna beat Dodge Morgan's "Record"...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

joyinPNW said:


> We were in Florida just a week before he departed and went out of our way to travel to St. Augustine to get a glimpse of the boat, which, as it turns out, was not at a public dock. We had to do some interesting walks to get near enough to see it. I'm excited for his attempt and wish him all the best--I think he's raised quite a bit of money for the Foundation for Physical Therapy. *His abilities are unquestionable but the boat, well, let's hope she's as strong as he is!*


I don't know, that boat beat him up pretty good last time out... 

The original intent was to have only one electric winch on KIWI SPIRIT, primarily for the main halyard... After the initial sea trials, however, they deemed it necessary to add electric primaries and others for him to be able to handle the sail plan... Seems an example of how the complexity of the boat increased, as the project progressed...

I'm quite a bit younger than Mr Paris, and consider myself to be reasonably fit and strong, and have a fair bit of experience singlehanding... However, I cannot begin to imagine sailing such a powerful boat RTW non-stop, thru the Southern Ocean...

I'm no Robin Knox-Johnston, that's for sure... ) Nothing against Mr Paris, but I'm not sure he is, either...


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

JonEisberg said:


> The budget has little to do with it, I just think given the amount of petro-chemicals involved, and hydrocarbons burned in the construction of a 58-foot epoxy and carbon fiber yacht, high tech laminate sails, etc, projects like this are far from being truly "Green"...


I guess when the criteria becomes "How much hydrocarbon material was used/burned/consumed in the manufacture, etc." then there is not a single thing left in the world that is truly green. Unless it's the veggies one grows in the back yard at home. . . . . except that the trowel you use to dig the garden was made in a factory and probably has a plastic handle on it. Even if he takes a hybrid-powered taxi from his home to the marina to leave, he's using a heap of hydrocarbons.

I think the fact that he's going to try the voyage without burning any fossil fuels is perhaps laudable albeit a little bit silly. If he stayed at home and did nothing, he'd have a carbon footprint - why do a voyage like this whilst being (dangerously) carbon neutral?


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

The way I see it is that these first attempts are primarily to show dramatically that something can be done so effort and funding will be attracted so that eventually it might make sense.

In no case did the first attempt of anything make sense economically compared to the tried and true alternative.

The first airplane across the Atlantic.
The first motor car trip across the US
The first motor trip across the Atlantic.

They could all be easily classified as stunts compared to the then current tried and true.
They were all costly and dangerous. 
Required a slightly crazy person to do it.

Someone will try however. Their will be failures and hopefully a first then a second etc.

Lessons will be learned.
They serve as a benchmark that that more commercial thinking people can use to eventually create a business and product ... or not.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

joyinPNW said:


> His abilities are unquestionable but the boat, well, let's hope she's as strong as he is!


No doubt, he has faith in the boat. His words - 60% boat, 20% sailor, and 20% luck. Anyone disagree?

Ralph


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

RTB said:


> No doubt, he has faith in the boat. His words - 60% boat, 20% sailor, and 20% luck. Anyone disagree?
> 
> Ralph


Well when the boat breaks down is he saying he only has a 20% chance not counting on luck
?


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

miatapaul said:


> Well when the boat breaks down is he saying he only has a 20% chance not counting on luck
> ?


Ooooo.... Good one. I wonder if the Dr. ever thought of that?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

RTB said:


> No doubt, he has faith in the boat. His words - 60% boat, 20% sailor, and 20% luck. Anyone disagree?
> 
> Ralph


I'd probably be a bit more inclined to go with 33.333% for each... 

Looks like Donna Lange is gearing up for another go-around next year, this time a non-stopper on her Southern Cross 28:

Sail Twice Around

But I believe she already has a singular accomplishment that will _NEVER_ be matched by anyone:

_Only Woman to Circumnavigate Solo, who has a daughter named PTARMIGAN_...

)


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

miatapaul said:


> Well when the boat breaks down is he saying he only has a 20% chance not counting on luck
> ?


I think it's tighter than that.

20% sailor plus 60% boat is a good survival ratio of 80% but the two go hand in hand.

The 20% sailor is no doubt dependent on him having a functional boat. If the boat goes to the bottom, there is no further requirement for a sailor and the whole 80% disappears - then the 20% luck becomes 100% luck. 

But do I agree with the ratios? No, not really. A good sailor can make a bad boat work but a bad sailor can't necessarily make a good boat work. I reckon the ratios are reversed.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Omatako said:


> But do I agree with the ratios? No, not really. A good sailor can make a bad boat work but a bad sailor can't necessarily make a good boat work. I reckon the ratios are reversed.


I think Chichester found that Gypsy Moth IV was not nearly as good a boat as hoped but he still managed to make it around the world. I think he stopped in Australia to get work done on the boat so he could finish the trip.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

There is a lot more to than just being a good sailor. In this case he better be a great electrician also. Fiberglass guy, rigger carpenter too might come in handy.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

After reading that blog again, I got it wrong. It was the project manager that gave those numbers.

"So in just 1,200 miles and with some 29,000 miles to go I have had once again some major problems. Optimistically I assure myself that these breakages are good for we will get them right. I carry spares for almost everything and I added two more manual winches in anticipation of the above problems. But still I have to say that there is a vast difference between a day sailor or an occasional off shore cruiser to what It is I am planning for – a non-stop global circumnavigation during which I cannot put into port, receive any help, spare parts etc. I must be totally independent. Hence I have to say that I don’t think many who manufacture the gear and work in the trade really get it. Just not enough reliability in the system. 

Steve Pettengill, my project manager, may have it right when he says its 60% the boat, 20% the sailor and 20% luck. I am inclined to agree."

No doubt the boat is huge on a non-stop, unassisted trip. Look at Abby Sunderland's attempt end with a dismasting, while Jessica Watson gets rolled while strapped in inside, and completes hers. 

Ralph


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

RTB said:


> After reading that blog again, I got it wrong. It was the project manager that gave those numbers.
> 
> "So in just 1,200 miles and with some 29,000 miles to go I have had once again some major problems. Optimistically I assure myself that these breakages are good for we will get them right. I carry spares for almost everything and I added two more manual winches in anticipation of the above problems. But still I have to say that there is a vast difference between a day sailor or an occasional off shore cruiser to what It is I am planning for - a non-stop global circumnavigation during which I cannot put into port, receive any help, spare parts etc. I must be totally independent. Hence I have to say that I don't think many who manufacture the gear and work in the trade really get it. Just not enough reliability in the system.
> 
> ...


Well, if anyone should know, it's Steve Pettengill... But I still think he's way understating the role of the sailor, as his personal effort keeping his B&R rig standing en route to a 2nd place finish in one of the Around Alone races years ago was truly the stuff of legend...

Wow, KIWI SPIRIT is an energy hog, alright, and her dependence on those hydrogenerators is a frightening prospect, seems to me:



> From St. Augustine to round Bermuda took six days. Alarm rang every hour and my first job was to clean the two hydro generators from masses of sargassum that was clogging then up. No sooner would I lower the first and start on the second it would often clog again. *I just could not generate the power I needed. The batteries steadily declined from 100% when leaving St. Augustine to 20% rounding Bermuda. This meant no hot water, no refrigeration, freezer sealed shut but still the battery power dropped. *Rounding Bermuda that all began to change, less sargassum and power has started to build again.
> 
> Sargassum, Water Ballast and an Uncomfortable Night | Dr. Stanley Paris ? Kiwi Spirit, a custom designed 63-foot yacht


In addition, seems awfully early in the trip to have his autopilot acting up... And, _TEN DAYS_ without a hot shower, while aboard a $Multi-million 63-footer ??? Small price to pay for going "Green", I suppose... )

Not to mention, he hasn't exactly been heading in the right direction, of late... I wonder why he's not on port tack, instead? Illustrative of the issue with his water ballast pump, I suppose?

Hope things start turning around for him, soon...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

killarney_sailor said:


> I think Chichester found that Gypsy Moth IV was not nearly as good a boat as hoped but he still managed to make it around the world. I think he stopped in Australia to get work done on the boat so he could finish the trip.


BINGO I remember that boat and book so well...seemed that half the book was complaints or mods he would do AGAIN to the famed gypsy moth 4

having said that he made it happen


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, if anyone should know, it's Steve Pettengill... But I still think he's way understating the role of the sailor, as his personal effort keeping his B&R rig standing en route to a 2nd place finish in one of the Around Alone races years ago was truly the stuff of legend...
> 
> Wow, KIWI SPIRIT is an energy hog, alright, and her dependence on those hydrogenerators is a frightening prospect, seems to me:
> 
> ...


I just dont get it...really 63 footer multimillion dollar investment and he has the same issues joe blow aka us have or WORSE when shaking off on a new cruise and or boat

seems to me when people get excessive its like the Gods slapping such superfluosness

hot water, shower refrigeration whats next a barista in a bar ready to serve you a macchiato while you sail around the world?

come on!


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Seems to me that it is 100% the boat, 100% the sailor, and 100% luck. You need all of them in place, If any of the three are not there you have problems.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

One way or another, it still is an awesome adventure and incredible rush. I DO hope he pulls it off.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Omatako said:


> The more important question to me: Why the heck would anyone want to sail 27000nm non-stop? I just don't get that.


A lot of non-sailor friends wonder why people sail boats at all. They wonder why we spend so much money and time maintaining our boat and sailing them when we could be at home watching TV on the couch. Whether someone goes out for a Sunday afternoon day sail, sails on an AC racer, or sails non-stop around the world- it is what satisfies them and it is all good.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

christian.hess said:


> I just dont get it...really 63 footer multimillion dollar investment and he has the same issues joe blow aka us have or WORSE when shaking off on a new cruise and or boat


One difference I'm seeing between him, and guys like you and me...

Few of us have "Shore Support Teams" that we can email, or ring up on the satphone, to instruct us how to troubleshoot a water pump...

)


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

ja wouldnt that be just delightful? jajajajajaja

"shore team my espresso machine stopped working please ship overnight air and parachute drop by the am please"

roger that

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

christian.hess said:


> ja wouldnt that be just delightful? jajajajajaja
> 
> "shore team my espresso machine stopped working please ship overnight air and parachute drop by the am please"
> 
> ...


Not all that far-fetched, actually...

Pictured below is the galley on a Trintella 50 I used to deliver (photo by Billy Black)... Above the stove is a single-cup cappucino machine from Miele. Amazing thing to have aboard, it always got a very heavy workout on our trips... Pretty silly and indulgent to have to furl the jib when hard on the breeze to reduce the heel sufficiently to brew a cappucino, but with twin Reckmann electric furlers up forward, all it took was the push of a button... )

The thing used these specialized cannisters from Nespresso. Probably easy to find nowadays, but back then they weren't very easy to find, and the owner had to order them in bulk from some specialized coffee supplier...

One year before heading south from Annapolis, we discovered the onboard coffee supply had run dangerously low... Well, to be honest, there might have been enough to get us to Charleston, but the only flavor left was unappealing to both of us, our favorites were definitely gone...

Fortunately, we had a lengthy weather window before us... So, we actually delayed our departure until the following day, so the owner could have a fresh supply overnighted via FedEx Priority AM delivery...

Damn, I miss running that boat, for that gentleman... No expense, or indulgence, was ever spared. ) A wonderful client, I ran a succession of his boats for over 25 years, but he now has a Hinckley Talaria jet boat that makes the trip north and south by truck...


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

casey1999 said:


> A lot of non-sailor friends wonder why people sail boats at all. They wonder why we spend so much money and time maintaining our boat and sailing them when we could be at home watching TV on the couch. Whether someone goes out for a Sunday afternoon day sail, sails on an AC racer, or sails non-stop around the world- it is what satisfies them and it is all good.


Yep I get that - but I've spent 5 weeks at sea alone on a tough sail east-bound across the Indian Ocean and I said then that only if my life depended on it would I ever do that again.

So I had to ask the question . . . .

This fellow is obviously headed for Southern Ocean territory - eeehh , that's a tough call. If half his systems are down after 1200nm in the Atlantic, he's in for some stick.

And even the best support team in the business ain't gonna be of any value down there. Ask Abby Whatsherface - despite her pro support team and $¼m rescue effort, her a$$ (but not her boat) was saved by a smelly old fishing boat.

But that event does highlight the value of a high-profile voyage. The Australian government sent a passenger jet with a team of specialists 2300nm to see what they could do (From a passenger jet? Geez, I could have told them for just $20k ). When I got into trouble 800nm from Australia they told my wife "Sorry but he's out of our area - we can't help him, he's on his own".


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Not all that far-fetched, actually...
> 
> Pictured below is the galley on a Trintella 50 I used to deliver (photo by Billy Black)... Above the stove is a single-cup cappucino machine from Miele. Amazing thing to have aboard, it always got a very heavy workout on our trips... Pretty silly and indulgent to have to furl the jib when hard on the breeze to reduce the heel sufficiently to brew a cappucino, but with twin Reckmann electric furlers up forward, all it took was the push of a button... )
> 
> ...


if hes looking for a galley chef tell him to call me

I can do the mile high club cuisine and wrenching for him for cheap compared to others

just let him know jajajaja

ps. I was also a barista back in san fran...so I could do better than miele

jajajaja


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Omatako said:


> Yep I get that - but I've spent 5 weeks at sea alone on a tough sail east-bound across the Indian Ocean and I said then that only if my life depended on it would I ever do that again.
> 
> So I had to ask the question . . . .
> 
> ...


shore teams are great for weather and relays and programming future stops and maintenance etc

other than that yes you are always alone

however getting a huge pump thrown at you from a chopper because your shore team made it happen and you couldnt cause you were bailing water is one if many scenarios where they are useful for a reason just like they are for vendee racers, transats, etc...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Omatako said:


> Yep I get that - but I've spent 5 weeks at sea alone on a tough sail east-bound across the Indian Ocean and I said then that only if my life depended on it would I ever do that again.
> 
> So I had to ask the question . . . .
> 
> ...


I question why folks climb mt Everest. It is not only freakin cold, but you have a constant headache from the low oxygen level. On top of that quite a few peeps die trying each year. And for what they pay for this experience, you could have a nice boat. But I do not think sir Hilary would agree with my train of thought.

And if Abby Southerland had used an s&s 34, she would have had a much better chance with her lap, as Jessica Watson had done.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> I question why folks climb mt Everest. It is not only freakin cold, but you have a constant headache from the low oxygen level. On top of that quite a few peeps die trying each year. And for what they pay for this experience, you could have a nice boat. *But I do not think sir Hilary would agree with my train of thought.*


Well, I wouldn't place any bets on what Sir Edmund would think of the 'Climbing Rallies' up Everest, today... 












casey1999 said:


> And if Abby Southerland had used an s&s 34, she would have had a much better chance with her lap, as Jessica Watson had done.


Not necessarily... And she would have lessened her chances of breaking "The Record", which is what these things are about, after all...

What ultimately did her in was running late in the season, and leaving Capetown dangerously close to the onset of the southern hemisphere winter... a dicey decision, no matter what she was sailing...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, I wouldn't place any bets on what Sir Edmund would think of the 'Climbing Rallies' up Everest, today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and the reason she was running late is that the boat could not produce enough electricity for the electronic auto pilot, among other high tech issues. I believe the auto pilots were failing and thus she pulled into Cape Town. These delays led to a late meeting with the Indian Ocean. That high tech carbon fiber mast that already had a bunch of southern ocean miles probably did not help much either. If it had not broken, perhaps she could have kept going. Now Jessica's boat used a wind vane -all low tech, note that an open 40 cannot sail by wind vane, speed too fast. Kinda like the turtle and the hare.

And I still would not climb Everest, whether just me and Hilary, or with two hundred paying customer.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Uh-oh...

One autopilot down, 2 to go...

man, you gotta love a boat that is so complex, that the AP keeps trying to function after the main breaker is turned off...

_"Open the pod bay door, Hal..."_

)



> On the first attempt last year the challenges I had to continuing were mainly mechanical: loss of battens from the sail, damaged staysail furling, extensive damage to the end of the boom. These I repaired and felt comfortable they would not be show stoppers. However it was the failure of the fixtures that hold the shrouds that support the mast that caused the alarm. Farr Yacht Design said they were unsafe and that I had to quit - soon all team members agreed and so I put in to Cape Town.
> 
> This time it's the electronics that are taking a toll. I have two sets of winds instruments atop the mast. They give both wind speed and true wind direction. One set has failed and I am on the second set - so soon. Next I have three auto pilots and now one, the primary Auto Pilot has given up the ghost. Let's hope I have seen the last of my electronics problems, but I fear not.
> 
> ...


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

> Then for no reason at all, perhaps I was being too calm about it all, the dying Auto decided to sound the Man Overboard alarm which really screeches. When I finally figured out to turn it off, it found another way of coming on. Eventually however it totally died and I had peace and quiet.


An audible man overboard alarm on a singlehanded boat? Thats kinda funny..


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

StormBay said:


> An audible man overboard alarm on a singlehanded boat? Thats kinda funny..


Well, in fairness, the boat isn't always being singlehanded... 

Her first major shakedown was the Bermuda 1-2, when he had his son Alan along on the return leg...

And, he has always intended to cruise the boat with his wife and family or friends after this trip, so...

Look closely, you'll see he also carries a Lifesling, and what appears to be a MOB module...










Even for a solo sailor, however, such gear is not necessarily superfluous... As one who does a fair amount of singlehanding, I'm occasionally ribbed about carrying a Lifesling... As in, "What's the point?" However, _You Never Know_... Although it's unlikely Paris might need either on this particular voyage, it's not hard to imagine the variety of circumstances where any singlehanded cruiser might need such gear to assist a person in the water from a vessel other than his own...


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the brand and model of the autopilots he is using?


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

luv4sailin said:


> Does anyone know the brand and model of the autopilots he is using?


Built by nke. The mob, through AP, will turn the boat around and come "pick you up", if you believe that.


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

NKE? Wow. They are used by the Vendee Globe folks and they are pushing their boats I lot harder. I must say I am surprised.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

luv4sailin said:


> NKE? Wow. They are used by the Vendee Globe folks and they are pushing their boats I lot harder. I must say I am surprised.


Agree, I looked at their web site and they must have a good history of reliability. Kiwi must just have a bad batch. Needed to burn those things in for six months to be sure they don't break prior to departure.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> Agree, I looked at their web site and they must have a good history of reliability. Kiwi must just have a bad batch. Needed to burn those things in for six months to be sure they don't break prior to departure.


A "bad batch"? Like, a tin of blueberry muffins that came out of the oven burnt? Hmmm, sounds a bit unlikely, to me... )

A problem with the installation sounds more likely, to me... After all, an AP wired correctly should shut down when the breaker is tripped at the main panel, no?


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

> A problem with the installation sounds more likely, to me... After all, an AP wired correctly should shut down when the breaker is tripped at the main panel, no?


Agreed. There is a good reason that 90%+ of the Vendee Globe folks use NKE autopilots. And while they certainly carry spars just in case (think singlehanding in the Southern Ocean in a blow in an open ocean 60), they generally don't have to use them. And they have enough confidence in the NKE units that they will set them on the "course to wind" setting with the shoot up and go below and sleep for 4 hours. You really have to have faith in your autopilot to do that.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> A "bad batch"? Like, a tin of blueberry muffins that came out of the oven burnt? Hmmm, sounds a bit unlikely, to me... )
> 
> A problem with the installation sounds more likely, to me... After all, an AP wired correctly should shut down when the breaker is tripped at the main panel, no?


Jon, do you ever wonder why, when there is a electronic product recall, they give you serial number range? Could that be a batch number?

Also I see where some nke aps have built in 12vdc to 12 Vic power supplies and include power conditioning. This may account for the delayed power shut down of the electronics. Looking at nke manual, the ap has 2 power supplies, one to hyd pump and other to the computer. They must. Be tuned on/off in correct sequence. This could also be part of problem. Not familiar with the unit.

And if you think failures of nke ap are that rare, do a search of nke ap failures. There are many, some leading to crash jibes and knock downs. They may be excellent, but everything breaks at some point.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> Jon, do you ever wonder why, when there is a electronic product recall, they give you serial number range? Could that be a batch number?


Good point... Your guess might be better than mine, in that regard 



casey1999 said:


> Also I see where some nke aps have built in 12vdc to 12 Vic power supplies and include power conditioning. This may account for the delayed power shut down of the electronics. Looking at nke manual, the ap has 2 power supplies, one to hyd pump and other to the computer. They must. Be tuned on/off in correct sequence. This could also be part of problem. Not familiar with the unit.


Again, another good point... However, according to Paris' account, it seemed to take an abnormally _LOOOONG_ time for him to finally disable the thing... There's a Poltergeist aboard KIWI SPIRIT, perhaps? 



casey1999 said:


> And if you think failures of nke ap are that rare, do a search of nke ap failures. There are many, some leading to crash jibes and knock downs. They may be excellent, but everything breaks at some point.


Of course... However, I still rate them as highly reliable as autopilots go, especially given the demanding applications they typically see...

BTW, a Google search of "NKE autopilot failures" produces 69,000 hits...

Substitute "Raymarine" for NKE, the number spikes to 388,000...

)


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> Good point... Your guess might be better than mine, in that regard
> 
> Again, another good point... However, according to Paris' account, it seemed to take an abnormally _LOOOONG_ time for him to finally disable the thing... There's a Poltergeist aboard KIWI SPIRIT, perhaps?
> 
> ...


I agree the nke must be the best and most reliable considering the Vendee folks trust them to steer a boat in the southern ocean at 30 knots while they sleep. But I also imagine raymarine must sell a lot more units due to price and thus higher number of failures. Raymarine also uses an electric ram for most installs that is normally exposed to elements, and thus higher failure, but much cheaper to purchase and install. But few raymarines are used in southern ocean on an open 40 or 60.


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

I doublehanded in the Newport-Bermuda Race this year and the Raymarine ram died 300 miles from Bermuda. (Hand steering while racing is difficult with only 2 on board.) Granted it was a 17 year old unit. The Raymarine dealer in Hamilton replaced it with a new one for the return delivery. Five weeks later it died too. Prior to the race we had trouble with the new Raymarine E-120 unit. The local electronic repair shop in Connecticut where we took it for diagnosis said that thankfully he worked on Raymarine products as repairing them provided for a comfortable living. In general I stay away from Raymarine these days.


----------



## timor-bound (Jun 15, 2013)

+1 For Jeanne Socrates being a total baller. Three times around now and into her 80's. We have had the good fortune to kick it with her a few times and she is one of our favorite people. Inspirational. 

Also, she can handle a night out better than me and my wife, and I'm only 34. The first time we all went out, I thought I was just going to have a drink and a chat with someone's grandma. It ended up with her dragging us into back alley pool halls in Ensenadsa's red light district. 

I wish this guy and his insanely, giant boat the best of luck.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

luv4sailin said:


> I doublehanded in the Newport-Bermuda Race this year and the Raymarine ram died 300 miles from Bermuda. (Hand steering while racing is difficult with only 2 on board.) Granted it was a 17 year old unit. The Raymarine dealer in Hamilton replaced it with a new one for the return delivery. Five weeks later it died too. Prior to the race we had trouble with the new Raymarine E-120 unit. The local electronic repair shop in Connecticut where we took it for diagnosis said that thankfully he worked on Raymarine products as repairing them provided for a comfortable living. In general I stay away from Raymarine these days.


Maybe the old raymarine were built better. My 10 year old auto helm has 30,000 miles on it and works great. But I'll stay away from the new stuff.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

casey1999 said:


> Maybe the old raymarine were built better. My 10 year old auto helm has 30,000 miles on it and works great. But I'll stay away from the new stuff.


Well that is true of most electronics. They are now built on meeting a cost, though that cost savings is often not passed onto the customer. Less effort put into waterproofing, and more into "features." It is all put out to bid to the cheapest contract manufacturer. How many 40 year old VHF radios do you see out there, yet I read all the time about 4 and 5 year old ones giving up the ghost. So keep the old stuff for backup when the new stuff bites the dust!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My only question is "Why Not?" He obviously has the funds, and he is obviously in good health, and he purchased a boat that is not only quite comfortable, but very seaworthy. So, Why Not? If I were in his position, I damned sure would do it, but I'm crazy as a $hit house rat, so that may explain it. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> My only question is "Why Not?" He obviously has the funds, and he is obviously in good health, and he purchased a boat that is not only quite comfortable, but very seaworthy. So, Why Not? If I were in his position, I damned sure would do it, but I'm crazy as a $hit house rat, so that may explain it.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Gary


Well I don't think many are thinking he is too old, more that he made a strange choice for a solo. It already proved on his first attempt that it may not be a good platform for a Solo.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> My only question is "Why Not?" He obviously has the funds, and he is obviously in good health, and he purchased a boat that is not only quite comfortable, but very seaworthy. So, Why Not? If I were in his position, I damned sure would do it, but I'm crazy as a $hit house rat, so that may explain it.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Gary


If a man had the funds, and the health (very important), how about being the first man to circumnavigate the planet non-stop, with a all female crew made up of 10 hot women? Looks like a record to me, and one any man could be proud of.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

casey1999 said:


> If a man had the funds, and the health (very important), how about being the first man to circumnavigate the planet non-stop, with a all female crew made up of 10 hot women? Looks like a record to me, and one any man could be proud of.


I am saving up now!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

casey1999 said:


> If a man had the funds, and the health (very important), how about being the first man to circumnavigate the planet non-stop, with a all female crew made up of 10 hot women? Looks like a record to me, and one any man could be proud of.


Eventually it will be a fight for the title of the *oldest* man to circumnavigate the planet non-stop, with a all female crew made up of 10 hot women... and live. In that race a very fast boat might actually come in handy for a number of important reasons.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

krisscross said:


> Eventually it will be a fight for the title of the *oldest* man to circumnavigate the planet non-stop, with a all female crew made up of 10 hot women... and live. In that race a very fast boat might actually come in handy for a number of important reasons.


Thinking about this further, it probably would not be a pleasure race. Think about it, 10 model material women, and just imagine when they all start fighting with each other, especially when they get the time of the month all in sync. I think I'll just sticking with single handing.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Stick a fork in him, he's done... Coincidentally, very close to the same area his first attempt was aborted, as well... too bad, gotta give him credit for his attitude in the face of this disappointment...

Not the greatest endorsement for North 3Di sails, it would appear... Although, I can't help but wonder if there might have been a bit of 'operator error' that contributed to this failure, as well...

_Note to Self:_ No matter how much money you might ever acquire, never, _EVER_ buy a boat the size of which the mainsail is beyond your capability to at least attempt to effect a repair at sea...

Not to mention, never, ever attempt a voyage _FOR WHICH THE SOLE PURPOSE IS THE ESTABLISHMENT OF SOME RECORD..._ The guy has spent millions building his vision of The Ultimate Globe Girdler... No reason he couldn't put into Cape Town, have the main repaired, and resume his circumnavigation... But no, this clearly is not about sailing around the world, but rather about making it into The Record Book... Once that is taken off the table, what's the point? Apparently the achievement and satisfaction of a solo circumnavigation alone is not sufficient, for him...

I'll bet Dodge Morgan would have kept going... So, I'm glad 'the Record' remains his...

)



> Once again my attempt to complete a solo circumnavigation has come to an end. On Xmas Eve the top quarter of the mail sail separated along a seam from the rest of the sail. This is not repairable by me at sea and given the gales I can expect before I round the tip of South Africa it is once again not advisable to continue. This is of course is a big disappointment to me and too many who have wished me well. But that is life. I have never let difficulties get in my way of trying something worthwhile. I am always aware that failure can occur but I have never let the fear of failure deter or prevent me from trying. To do so would be to accept mediocrity and that I will never do.
> 
> To all who wished me well, family, friends, colleagues and school children I am sorry to disappoint you yet once again and wish you all well in following your dreams.
> 
> ...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

You gotta admit this guy had a dream,did his best to actuate his dream and has great courage. I applaud him. There are too few people like him.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

outbound said:


> You gotta admit this guy had a dream,did his best to actuate his dream and has great courage. I applaud him. There are too few people like him.


Fair enough, and on a certain level I have a huge amount of respect for the guy... But what is most striking to me about this whole venture, is how little it apparently has to do with _SAILING_, and more about his personal quest for some sort of recognition... Frankly, these days I think we need more people who - having the "Dream" of sailing around the world - might be willing to do so in relative obscurity, and purely for their own pleasure and satisfaction in the accomplishment... Paris reminds me more of those 'mountaineers' paying big bucks to be guided to the summit of Everest, but will never climb another mountain again... )

Hell, he could still lay claim to being the first to do a "Green" solo circumnavigation, without the aid of any fossil fuels whatsoever, no? Although, anyone else catch the irony that one of his primary concerns in getting his vaunted Green Machine into Cape Town without his main is "conserving his fuel"? )

Obviously, the guy is hugely disappointed, and his attitude in the face of that is admirable... But what I can't understand, is why not after the repair is made in Cape Town, at least sail KIWI SPIRIT back home _HIMSELF_, or with crew to assist? He's looking at one of the great ocean passages on the planet, Cape Town to the Caribbean, with the possibility of stopping in St Helena along the way, one of the more intriguing places one can possibly sail to on earth, then the balance of the season to be spent in the Caribbean... Hell, it's not like he hasn't already budgeted the time to do so, and yet it sounds as if a delivery crew will be bringing the boat back home? I just don't get it...

Nope, this one was never about the _Sailing_, or the _"Dream"_ of sailing around the world...


----------



## donjuanluis (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting that with all the money in the game, and support team, no to have a spare main sail. They took care of many little details, but forgot the important ones.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

donjuanluis said:


> Interesting that with all the money in the game, and support team, no to have a spare main sail. They took care of many little details, but forgot the important ones.


Yup, unfathomable, to say the least...

However, I reckon that to be the chance he took, going with a boat of that size... I seriously doubt I'd be able to bend on a replacement full-battened main of that size (approx 1300 sq ft) by myself, at sea... That thing has to weigh 200 pounds, at least...

And, certainly not at age 74... 

On his first attempt, his Code 0 flogged itself to death one night, as he was for some reason unable to furl it... Too much boat, too little muscle, not a great combination, especially for a solo sailor...

Unless you're French, I suppose...

)


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

How much do you think that boat will go for now that it's used -


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

outbound said:


> How much do you think that boat will go for now that it's used -


$500K more than the FREE RANGE CHICKEN, would be my rough guess.. 

Wouldn't surprise me at all if KIWI SPIRIT comes on the market in another year or two... Certainly wouldn't be the first time another of these Ultimate Dream Boats goes from CRUISING WORLD's Cover Story/Yacht Style Features to the brokerage pages after a few seasons...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought I was reading post from the first attempt concerning the boat failures. Unbelieveable the second attempt had sail failures. Now reading Stanley's blog it says the rudder was found defective. Also says he may build a smaller boat and design based on leasons learned from first build.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> I thought I was reading post from the first attempt concerning the boat failures. Unbelieveable the second attempt had sail failures. Now reading Stanley's blog it says the rudder was found defective. Also says he may build a smaller boat and design based on leasons learned from first build.


Yeah, downsizing to 56-58 feet will make all the difference to an 80 year old, alright... 

KIWI SPIRIT may be on the market even sooner than I thought... Which do you suppose is more or less likely: Lyman-Morse getting the build for the next one, or Wouter Verbraak returning as the navigator when TEAM VESTAS WIND rejoins the VOR?


----------

